# piston capability?



## rawkfist (Nov 11, 2006)

Im trying to leanr as much as i can about the nissan before i get into it all to see if i like it and im wandering if i got the Greddy TT kit for 03 350z would i have to worry about the pistons breaking, or the rods snaping? If they can hold significantly more power then the Greddy TT will dish out out of the box then i would upgrade a little later. 

This is a new breed of cars to me so if you want to give me any other help lets hear it please!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

rawkfist said:


> Im trying to leanr as much as i can about the nissan before i get into it all to see if i like it and im wandering if i got the Greddy TT kit for 03 350z would i have to worry about the pistons breaking, or the rods snaping? If they can hold significantly more power then the Greddy TT will dish out out of the box then i would upgrade a little later.
> 
> This is a new breed of cars to me so if you want to give me any other help lets hear it please!


Reliability largely depends on the tune. Do some research here and on other forums as to others experiences. you will find people that have made lots of reliable power on the stock motor and you will find people that have blown up their motor making much less power. It all comes down to the quality of the setup and the tune!


----------

